# Apricot standard?



## spoo novice (Mar 22, 2013)

My friend is looking for an apricot standard. She lives near me in West/Central Illinois. Any recommendations for a great breeder of reds/apricots nearby? 
Thanks!


----------



## fel (Jan 8, 2014)

Silken has three red males ready to go this weekend. . redpoodlepups


I am picking up mine on Sunday. I think my pup is more towards light red/apricot.


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Bearcove Kennels is in Ky and I think she has a couple of apricots available. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

